
Future of Recruitment - Raj7k
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/future-recruitment-rajnish-kumar/
======
jjohansson
Should be interesting when productivity data is married with remote work.
Under Marissa Meyer, Yahoo famously rolled back their remote work policy based
on productivity data, but I’m skeptical that it’s representative.

